# Livres O'Reilly Développement Cocoa



## superdada (4 Novembre 2002)

J'étais décidé à acheter "Learning Cocoa" des éditions O'Reilly mais je me suis aperçu que 2 nouveaux livres étaient sortis :
- "Learning Cocoa" est réédité sous le nom "Learning cocoa with objective c"
- "Building cocoa applications : a stepbystep guide"

Mes questions : quel est le meilleur livre ? pour quel lecteur (débutant ou avancé) ? savez-vous si des versions françaises sont prévues ?

Est-ce que vous connaissez d'autres livres sur le développement Cocoa chez d'autres éditeurs ? Si oui, sont-il meilleurs que ceux d'O'Reilly ?

Merci


----------



## benR (4 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par superdada:</font><hr />* 
Est-ce que vous connaissez d'autres livres sur le développement Cocoa chez d'autres éditeurs ? Si oui, sont-il meilleurs que ceux d'O'Reilly ?
*<hr /></blockquote>


Il y a le bouquin d'Aaron Hillegass "Cocoa Programming Mac OS X", qui est considéré comme étant meilleur que le premier "Learning Cocoa" (plus d'exemples, plus d'explications, en gros...)
Mais comme le nouveau "Learning Cocoa" a justement été amélioré sur ces points...
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Moi j'ai acheté "Learning Cocoa", et en l'associant aux lectures de nombreux sites web, j'ai appris pas mal... (et j'ai emprunté en fin de parcours le bouquin d'Hillegass...)


----------



## benR (4 Novembre 2002)

euh... essaie de faire une recherche à ce sujet sur les forums, on a deja parlé de ce genre de questions... tu trouveras sans doute des éléments de réponse


----------



## superdada (5 Novembre 2002)

benR a dit:
			
		

> * euh... essaie de faire une recherche à ce sujet sur les forums, on a deja parlé de ce genre de questions... tu trouveras sans doute des éléments de réponse  *



Oui j'ai regardé mais rien sur la dernière version de "Learning Cocoa" et sur "Building cocoa applications : a stepbystep guide"...

Merci quand même.


----------



## benR (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par superdada:</font><hr />* 
Oui j'ai regardé mais rien sur la dernière version de "Learning Cocoa" et sur "Building cocoa applications : a step&amp;#8211;by&amp;#8211;step guide"...
*<hr /></blockquote>

en effet ils sont trop récents /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
a l'époque il n'existait que "Learning Cocoa" et le bouquin d'Hillegass...


----------



## simon (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par superdada:</font><hr />* 

Oui j'ai regardé mais rien sur la dernière version de "Learning Cocoa" et sur "Building cocoa applications : a stepbystep guide"...

Merci quand même.   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je te confirme que le bouquin d'Aaron est vraiment très bien je te confirme /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## ederntal (5 Novembre 2002)

Et rien de prevu pour des version francaise ?!?

Car moi, je suis en 1ere et je rame grave en anglais, je bosse car je sais qu'il faut connaitre cette langue absolument...

Mais un petit livre en francais serait beaucoup + adapté a ma situation !!!

@++


----------



## nicolas51 (5 Novembre 2002)

*Car moi, je suis en 1ere et je rame grave en anglais, je bosse car je sais qu'il faut connaitre cette langue absolument...
Mais un petit livre en francais serait beaucoup + adapté a ma situation !!!* 

généralement l'anglais informatique n'est pas si dur et un dico peut aider.
C'est peut-être aussi l'occasion pour toi d'apprendre de l'anglais pour  et par quelque chose qui te plait.


----------



## simon (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ederntal:</font><hr />* Et rien de prevu pour des version francaise ?!?

Car moi, je suis en 1ere et je rame grave en anglais, je bosse car je sais qu'il faut connaitre cette langue absolument...

Mais un petit livre en francais serait beaucoup + adapté a ma situation !!!

@++  *<hr /></blockquote>

Je sais que c'est chiant en anglais mais franchement c'est pas de la littérature anglaise, en fait c'est plutôt de l'anglais d'informaticien donc c'est pas très très très compliqué /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## ederntal (5 Novembre 2002)

OK lol
L'anglais d'informaticien sa me fesait plus peur qu'autre chose mais bon... je vais passer une heure dans un magasin et voir si je pense y arriver ou pas

Comme dis un bon pote "le francais en informatique c'est MAL!!!"

@+ et merci


----------



## olof (5 Novembre 2002)

Je viens de voir un autre bouquin sur le site d'Eyrolles :

Cocoa pogramming de S. Anguish, E. Buck et D. Yacktman (1270 pages !!!), daté d'octobre 2002 !

Voici le  lien .


----------



## superdada (26 Novembre 2002)

Finalement, j'hésite entre ces deux livres :

- Cocoa Programming Mac OS X de Aaron Hillegass

et

- Learning Cocoa With Objective-C (nouvelle édition O'Reilly)

Si quelqu'un a acheté le deuxième (la toute dernière édition !), merci de nous en parler.

Sinon, une deuxième édition de l'ouvrage d'Aaron est prévue pour bientôt (màj pour Jaguar, corrections, etc...). 

Le bouquin d'Eyrolles (SAMS) me fait un peu peur ! Peut-être un peu trop lourd à digérer ???


----------



## Manu (3 Décembre 2002)

Le meilleur moyen d'apprendre c'est la pratique. J'entends par là le fait de prendre un source, le compiler et l'exécuter et essayer de comprendre ce qui est fait. Ensuite apporter des améliorations.
Par dessus tout, pour bien appréhender cocoa il faut bien assimiler les concepts qui sont uniques à cocoa. Ce sont les notions de delegation, de notification, protocole, de categorie, et bien comprendre les classes principales des frameworks Foundation et Application Kit telles que NSView, etc.
Les bouquins de Hillegas ou Scott Anguish (que je connais personnellement), sont là pour éclairer et avoir un apperçu de ce qu'on aurait ou oublier ou compris différemment.
Je ne le dirai jamais assez, Cocoa regroupe ce qu'il y a de mieux dans l'orienté objet. N'oublions pas que son prédécesseur (OpenStep) a été une source d'inspiration des fondateurs de Java.

Salut.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Janvier 2003)

J'ai achete le Learning Cocoa with Objective-C ... vraiment tres tres bien. Mais comme le dit Manu, ce n'est pas vraiment pour apprendre à partir de la base l'obj-c .. c'est plutot une base de départ pour aller plus en profondeur grace a des précisions sur les différents concepts introduits par l'obj-c et cocoa. J'avoue qu'il m'a bien aidé a préciser certains points.

@+

Guillaume


----------



## vicento (17 Février 2003)

Cocoa Programming Mac OS X de Aaron Hillegass a été traduit en Français. C'est quand même beaucoup plus digeste qu'en Anglais.
Il est vraiment bien fait.


----------



## ederntal (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vicento:</font><hr /> * Cocoa Programming Mac OS X de Aaron Hillegass a été traduit en Français. C'est quand même beaucoup plus digeste qu'en Anglais.
Il est vraiment bien fait.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bon là les vacances approches (en fin de semaine) et je compte me mettre pendant ces congés a la programation...

Quels livres je doit commander (en francais + un autre en anglais si ya pas le choix) en sachant que je ne sais RIEN faire en programation (enfin juste Html, Php...) ?

Je ne veut pas forcement devenir un pro mais j'adorerai avoir quelques bases et m'amuser a faire de petits soft...

Merci @+


----------



## tomiotomio (18 Février 2003)

Et entre Coco programming MacOs X de Hillegass et le Cocoa programming de Erik M. Buck, quelles sont les différences ?


----------



## plumber (18 Février 2003)

tous ces bouquins vous pouvez les trouver sur limewire


----------



## simon (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par almisr:</font><hr /> * tous ces bouquins vous pouvez les trouver sur limewire  * 

[/QUOTE]

Cette remarque n'était pas foncièrement nécessaire je dois dire


----------



## Luc G (4 Mars 2003)

Je me suis acheté le bouquin de Hillegass (en version française) et j'ai profité d'un brin de vacances pour le tester. À mon avis, au moins en première approche, c'est un bon bouquin pour démarrer en programmation cocoa, en particulier si tu veux réaliser de petites applis. Il est clair qu'il faut se taper la doc cocoa éventuellement complétée par d'autres bouquins pour faire du complexe et raffiner.

Mais, d'après ce que j'en ai vu, ça va me permettre, dès que j'aurai le temps de refaire en Cocoa des petits trucs scientifiques que j'avais faits en hypercard+pascal et ce sans me prendre la tête.


----------



## plumber (5 Mars 2003)

tous ces bouquins vous pouvez les trouver dans un magazin spécialisé


----------

